# Rescued baby pigeon!



## Jlync80 (Aug 10, 2013)

My roommate brought me a baby pigeon home bout a week ago. I called the bird rescues but none wud come pick him up so I became a serigate mommy.I reside n Jacksonville, Fl. There are tons and tons of wild pigeons here but this is my first.Now I thought of what a mommy bird might feed it's babies. I have no pet stores by me so the only place here wz wz Walmart that wud have anything n that category. I found freeze dried crickets & mealworms and liquid vitamins. So I blended all that w a bit of water 2a more liquid food. And I use a measuring syringe 2 feed him w. It took a little trial and error 2 get the hang of it but we got the hang of it soon enough.The only problem is it's $6 a piece 4 the bugs n not a whole lot of them. I no there's got 2b a better concocksion 2 make that wud give him the nutrition n vitamins he needs. Plz if I cud get some advice it wud b greatly appreciated. I'm not sure his age but he has feathers on his wings that r slowly comming out but his body is still fuzzy. I read online somewhere u cud pop corn n his beak so I tried that today n he loved it. I'm usually a mammal person have hand raised several different things. But this if my 1st of the feathered kind. I wud like 2 do this the best of my ability.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

First of all,
Thank you for caring for the bird.

Pigeons do not eat mealworms and crickets... so it's not necessary to give them those.

If your baby can eat corn, you can also feed the baby defrosted green peas. Pop it into his mouth and let him swallow it naturally. How many peas will depend on his age. 

What is his living condition like? Where do you house him? What is his age? What do you plan to do with him - keep him or release him?

Hope you can post a picture of the baby so we can determine his age...

Good luck with tthe baby! Pigeons are beautiful creatures!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons don't eat those things. They eat seeds and grain, and as was suggested, frozen peas, which have been defrosted under warm running water is a good thing to feed. Hold the bird on your lap and against your body. Reach from behind his head with one hand and clasp his beak. Now open the beak with the other hand, and put in a pea and push it to the back of the throat and over the tongue. Then close his beak and let him swallow. If he spits it out then you didn't push it back far enough. 
A picture would help to determine his age and how much he should be eating. He should be fed till the crop feels squishy but not too firm. Then you have to wait till the crop empties before feeding again. The crop is a little pouch under the throat on his chest, and it inflates when the bird is fed, and goes back down when it is empty.


----------

